# WiFi busted on Galaxy S II (sprint)



## RocketDogz (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello all- I have a question for the community: Before I go off fighting windmills by gathering the logs, etc. from my phone, is there any direct way to troubleshoot wifi knacking my wireless router?
I am new to the Android platform, so this first attempt at rooting was a steep learning curve!

Samsung Galaxy S II (SPH-D710 ZKSPR) GT-I9100
Android 2.3.6
Kernel 2.6.35.7
Gingerbread EK02

Any help would be greatly appreciated... not a desperate situation- I got everything else back except the wifi, but I'd like to understand and fix before I tinker with the wife's phone.

Sláinte!

James, aka RocketDogz


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to GSII general.


----------



## Dazednconfused (Jul 23, 2011)

RocketDogz said:


> Hello all- I have a question for the community: Before I go off fighting windmills by gathering the logs, etc. from my phone, is there any direct way to troubleshoot wifi knacking my wireless router?
> I am new to the Android platform, so this first attempt at rooting was a steep learning curve!
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S II (SPH-D710 ZKSPR) GT-I9100
> ...


After rooting, did you flash a custom rom yet? Mine did that, but when I flashed a custom rom and a custom kernel it fixed my wifi. I think it was the Rogue kernel that fixed it.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------

